# What are your Top 2 "Go To" fly rod setups.



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

To really do this right you have to start with the target in mind. So here are my go to outfits based upon my targets:

Bull reds: Sage Xi3 10wt with a Rio Redfish on an Abel Super 10 and a Sage Salt 9wt with a Rio Redfish on an Hatch 7+

Slot reds: Sage Xi3 8wt with a Rio Redfish on an Abel Super 7/8N and a Sage Xi3 6wt with a Rio Redfish on an Abel Super 6N

Tarpon: Sage Xi3 12 wt with a Rio Tarpon on an Abel Super 12 and a Sage Xi3 10 wt with a Rio Tarpon on an Abel Super 10


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen Icon II 6 wt. rod, Allen Kraken 2 Reel, Royal Wulff Saltwater triangle taper 6 wt. line; for beach snook and everything else on the open flats throwing smaller flies.

Allen Azimuth 8 wt. rod, Allen Omega 3 Reel, Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts 8 wt. line; for windy days on the flats or working mangroves and docks for snook, reds, and juvy poons. This rod is a topwater fly rod primarily.

Clutch Theory 12 wt. rod, Allen Kraken XLA 5 Reel, Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts 12 wt. line on one spool, 12 wt. Triangle taper with a sinking tip on the other spool; pure poon fishing machine with a rod that can handle anything 100# and up!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> To really do this right you have to start with the target in mind. So here are my go to outfits based upon my targets:
> 
> Bull reds: Sage Xi3 10wt with a Rio Redfish on an Abel Super 10 and a Sage Salt 9wt with a Rio Redfish on an Hatch 7+
> 
> ...



Steve, I think you have a thing for XI3's and Abels!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted, you are correct. When you find something that works for you why change to something else!. Note however that my new favorite bull red outfit is the Salt with the Hatch 7+. The reel was a thank you gift and I fell in love with it in Argentina!


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

LowHydrogen said:


> Searched for this type of thread but no luck, I'm new so hopefully this type of question hasn't been beaten to death.
> 
> What are the top 2 (more if you deem necessary) rod setups that always make it on to the boat. Details of Rod/Reel/Line selection, and what your target is.
> 
> ...


9wt Gloomis GLX Classic, Nautilus NV 10/11, Wulff triangle taper...11wt Hardy Sintrix, Nautilus Silver King, SA Tarpon Taper


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's all situational. My 5, 7 & 8 wt setups see the most use. I will usually bring a few rods along depending on what I might run into. I might go up a rod if the wind becomes an issue, or go down a rod if it's glassy.

Bass - 5wt hardy zenith, nautilus fwx

Redfish trout
7wt sage salt, galvan t, wulff btt
8wt hardy proaxis x / hatch7+, wulff btt

Big reds, cobia, Bonito, baby poon, permit
9wt sage xi3 / hatch 7+, cortland liquid crystal
10wt hardy proaxis / hatch 9+, sa tarpon

Tarpon
11wt hardy proaxis x - Colton Torrent 11, sa tarpon
12 wt hardy proaxis x - hatch 11 plus, sa tarpon


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

top 2?
7 wt Sage method, Hatch finatic 5+ with rio redfish line 
8wt Scott Meridian, Hatch finatic 7+ Airflo Chard's Tropical Punch

on light day I'll drop the 8 and add"
6 wt sage salt, Hatch finatic 5+ with rio redfish line

on heavy days 6 and 7 stay home and add:
9 wt sage salt, Hatch finatic 7+ with Airflo Chard's Tropical Punch (switch to rio permit for long casts to spooky fish)


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Right now my two favorites for what I do are the 8 wt NRX Pro 1, Ross F1 or NV 9/10 and NRX 7 wt with Ross Evolution.
But I have a feeling the new Meridian 8 wt 8'4", Abel 7 or Ross or Galvan T-8 will take a favorite spot. Most of my lines are Rio Redfish because that is what we fish for but I do have a reel with 8 wt SA Titan taper that comes in handy when it is breezy.
I will use the new 6 wts for a change of pace, small reds, and sea trout.
The heavy fly rods I have are 10 wt Crosscurrent Pro 1 and the new 10 wt Meridian two piece but if I don't get to Florida soon they will just continue to gather dust.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Favorite 2:
Backcountry: Sage Xi3 8wt, Tibor Everglades, Rio Bonefish
Ocean Side/Tarpon: Sage Salt 11wt, Tibor Gulfstream, Cortland Tropic Plus 9ft ghost

Usually have a Sage One 10wt , Tibor Riptide, Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear, with me
Picked up a Hardy Proaxis 9wt, Hatch 7+, Rio Permit, sneaky like the Hardy


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

1. Sage Xi3 8wt. Nautilus NV-G 8/9. Rio Bonefish Quick Shooter

2. TFO BVK 6wt. Nautilus FWX 5/6. Wulff Triangle Taper.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Normal Days:
T&T Exocett 8wt, Tibor Everglades, Wulff BTT 7wt
Sage One 7wt, Tibor Backcountry Wide CL, Wulff BTT 7wt

Heavy Days:
Add Sage Xi3 9wt, Tibor Everglades, SA Mastery SW 9wt
Drop 7wt

Light Days:
Drop 8wt
Add Loomis IMX Pro 6wt, Tibor Backcountry Wide CL, Wulff BTT 5wt


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

update:

1. Orvis Helios 3D 8wt - Tibor Everglades - Cortland Liquid Crystal 8wt (clear)
2. Orvis Helios 3D 10wt - Tibor Riptide - Cortland Liquid Crystal 10wt (clear)


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

My go two...

Sage xi2 with Mako 9500 (8-10) love this reel sent to me personally by Jack prior to his passing with a personalized note.

Orvis Helios with Abel Super 9

Like IfSteve have an affinity for Abel’s.

More in quiver but love these two also have a 7+ Hatch in blue/orange “Gator” colors but a special edition Denver Bronco Super Bowl win....colors scream go gators!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I might as well update too.

Meridian 8wt w/ Tibor Everglades, but I still bring the Axiom 8wt if it's windy that thing is a cannon when I need power.

Recently added a 10wt Helios 3D and I swear that thing is lighter than the 8wt Axiom. Riptide on that.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

I’m mostly only fishing for Redfish in the Lowcountry:

8’4” 8/9wt DeepBend Rodworks Lowcountry Flats Glass with a Tibor Everglades and SA Grand Slam line.

9’ 8wt Scott Meridian with a Tibor Everglades and SA Amplitude Bonefish line.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Asquith 8 wt with Nautilus XL max w airflow ridge with clear tip
asquith 10 wt with Nautilus NVG 8/9 w airflo bruce chard tropical punch (larger reel used for larger targets)


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Currently (soon to change)

8 WT STS - Hatch 7+ - SA Bonefish line
12 WT STS - Hatch 11+ - Rio Flats pro w/ stealth tip in 11 wt


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

8wt Loomis NRX w/ Tibor Everglade & Rio Summer Redfish line
6wt Sage ONE w/ Tibor Freestone & SA Mastery Bonefish line

Preference depends on time of year, conditions, and the fly being used.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Epic 888 gets the most bow time. Followed by a 1 piece H2 8wt. The H2 is boring but most people can cast it well enough to get the job done. A good 10wt is indispensable and should be my #2 but lately I haven't been venturing out in the weather that would require casting a wet sock at redfish.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

crboggs said:


> 8wt Loomis NRX w/ Tibor Everglade & Rio Summer Redfish line
> 6wt Sage ONE w/ Tibor Freestone & SA Mastery Bonefish line
> 
> Preference depends on time of year, conditions, and the fly being used.


How do you like the SA Mastery Bonefish on the 6wt One? Ive been using Airflo but want to switch it up.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MTByrd said:


> How do you like the SA Mastery Bonefish on the 6wt One? Ive been using Airflo but want to switch it up.


I like it alot. It replaced an Airflo Ridge Clear line I was using for winter reds.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

10wt Zephrus 1pc / Riptide QC is the #1 tool in my skiff and I almost never leave it home. For big redfish on poppers or heavy flies any given day, Jacks, sharks, etc. 

Slot number 2 is a toss up between a Meridian 8’4” 8wt / Everglades or a Salt 5wt / freestone depending on where I’m targeting redfish.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

echo epr 8wt / galvan t8 reel / various lines
tfo axiom 2 7wt / bauer m3 / various lines

those get used the most
with the sage smallmouth and echo epr 10wt not far behind


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Skimmed all of the replies - and enjoyed them, but as a full time guide (in my 24th year out of Flamingo and Chokoloskee... ) here's my take on it.

For everything except tarpon above 60 lbs all I need each day are two rods - an 8wt with a floating line and a 10wt with an intermediate, period - all day long. When those big silver girls show up (or when we're going after big sharks on fly...) I add a 12wt... to the arsenal.

The only "extra" that I add each day is a reel that winds one way or the other (I actually have two reels for every rod in my arsenal, from a 7wt all the way up to a 12... one that winds right hand - the other winds left handed... so I can set up the gear to suit each angler (and it only takes a moment to do before a trip...).


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Great stuff guys!

My Sage Salt 8wt pretty much lives in the boat. Damn near just epoxied the ferrules together. A Tibor Sig with Cortland Clear floating rounds it out.

Clients tend to gravitate to my Sage One 8wt most. Tibor everglades and have a few different lines to throw on it depending on their ability. Some like the Clear others like a Rio Redfish. Two or three strokes and you can tell what they need if they dont know.

The Sage 290 Bass II is all gurgler all the time. Small poon, snook, redfish bass. Just a great setup with a redfish taper and Tibor Backcountry Wide.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Loomis NRX Pro-1 8wt
Tibor Everglades
Rio Redfish 

Orvis H2 1pc
Tibor Everglades 
Rio Redfish 

In warm months, 
Loomis CrossCurrent Pro-1 10wt
Tibor Riptide 
Rio Tarpon


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

8WT Asquith with Lamson Colbalt. Airflo Bonefish/Redfish 

10WT Asquith with Lamson Colbalt. Airflo Tarpon.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bahamas
Salt 6/Tibor freestone
Salt 8 /Tibor Signature 5-6 /8wt line

Florida 
In the skiff
Biscayne Billy Baroo 1 piece 8 /Everglades 
Biscayne Billy Baroo 1piece 10/Riptide 


Shark
Sage xi3 14wt /Able super 14
Can Sigler 14 /Tibor Pacific 

Tarpon
GLX10/11 mega /Tibor Gulfstream
TFO TCrx 12 /Pate AR Tarpon 

All pretty old school 

I use a mixture of RIO and Wolff lines


----------

